# Butterfly B-1201B/T Embroidery Machine Review?



## Frosted Images (Sep 10, 2008)

I was looking at the Butterfly B-1201B/T embroidery machine for $7999. Consequently, I can not find any reviews or anyone owning one. It seems to be a nice looking machine but who knows how the machine is well built. I run a Toyota Expert AD860 12 single head. I was looking for another machine to purchase perhaps a little up to date model. Any insight? Anyone? Butterfly B-1201B/T Compact Portable 12 needle Commercial Embroidery Machine


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have never heard of this machine. Whichever brand of machine you purchase you need to make sure you will get training and tech support. Why not buy another Toyota?


----------



## purdyfancy (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you purchase the Butterfly? I was looking at it as well and can't find anything on them except for what they have put out. Would love to hear what you know!
Kim


----------

